# My hedgie's food healthy?



## LuvinThemHedgies (Jul 2, 2012)

Hi! I've had hedgehogs for two years now and I've been feeding them Purina One chicken and Rice formula, where the main ingredient is chicken. I sprinkle bits of Purina One dog food ontop where the main ingredient is also chicken. I put flax seed oil on their food everyday then sprinkle a hedgehog booster vitamin powder ontop of it all. As treats I feed 3 to 5 meal worms a day, somtimes more. I'm pretty sure I am feeding them well, however I have my doubts so what do you guys think? Should I provide a variety of different foods or take foods away? Does it sound like too much or perfect? Thanks for all your advice! No meaness please :c


----------



## pickles17 (Feb 18, 2012)

I don't know much about Purina One so I can't say much towards that but I just wanted to mention, do you ever give them fruit or vegetables? You can give them those as well


----------



## LuvinThemHedgies (Jul 2, 2012)

pickles17 said:


> I don't know much about Purina One so I can't say much towards that but I just wanted to mention, do you ever give them fruit or vegetables? You can give them those as well


I've tried lol! They don't like anything I've offered and I've offered it many times (banana, watermelon, carrots, cilantro, eggs, apples, and blueberries) my boys are picky XP. I havnt given up though haha


----------



## LizardGirl (Aug 25, 2008)

Purina ONE is not a great food, but it's far from the worst, so you should be fine there.  A few drops of flax or fish oil each night is good, and mealworms are just fine.  Since yours don't like fruits and veggies, you can try gut loading the mealworms with fruits and veggies that way your hedgies get a bit of those indirectly! Lastly, whatever vitamins you're feeding are probably not necessary, almost all products actually made for hedgehogs are no good.


----------



## LuvinThemHedgies (Jul 2, 2012)

LizardGirl said:


> Purina ONE is not a great food, but it's far from the worst, so you should be fine there.  A few drops of flax or fish oil each night is good, and mealworms are just fine.  Since yours don't like fruits and veggies, you can try gut loading the mealworms with fruits and veggies that way your hedgies get a bit of those indirectly! Lastly, whatever vitamins you're feeding are probably not necessary, almost all products actually made for hedgehogs are no good.


Well I'm happy they are getting what they need lol that's a good tip, I've been feeding my mealworms apple slices and lettuce to keep them healthy, never thought that it benefitted the hedgies! Yay  thanks for the advice! The vitamin stuff is this yellowish powder called "hedgehog booster" I really don't know if its doing anything lol the flax seed is indeed given everynight no ifs ands or buts lol one of my boys suffers from dry skin badly and oatmeal baths dry it out more  so I put olive oil on his back and give him the flax seed and that seems to help a lot the other hedgie suffers from tattered ears because his previous owner used aspin shavings and it turns out he is allergic to it so his bedding is fleece. Oils are a must! Lol thanks so much! I will check out your book! All I have is a hedgehog guide from 2000 lol it lacks so much infornmation and a 
otof it is false


----------



## Lilysmommy (Jan 7, 2009)

In that case, I'd highly recommend that you click the link found in LizardGirl's signature, down below her post! That's her fantastic new hedgehog care book, free to download, that has a TON of great information.  I downloaded as soon as I could and read through - it's very helpful for both new and old owners!


----------



## LuvinThemHedgies (Jul 2, 2012)

Lilysmommy said:


> In that case, I'd highly recommend that you click the link found in LizardGirl's signature, down below her post! That's her fantastic new hedgehog care book, free to download, that has a TON of great information.  I downloaded as soon as I could and read through - it's very helpful for both new and old owners!


 thanks! Haha  I deffinatly will! 
I'm always in search of infornmation, lol its crazy one minute you think your an expert then later you feel lost.


----------

